# How do you feel about skyscrapers after September 11?



## fastandfast (May 4, 2013)

I am doing a research paper about the events of September 11 primarily the fall of the Twin Towers. 
If you are comfortable answering, how did you feel about skyscrapers before September 11 and what did they mean to you in terms of society? 
Second, did your opinion of skyscrapers change after the collapse of the Twin Towers? If so, how?


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel...erm..emm...rest in peace


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_I WANT THE TWIN TOWERS TO BE *REBUILT*!_


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

my opinion hasn't changed at all, but if you want to do research, I would suggest you look into the SSC archive.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol Bozen, me too.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I love skyscrapers even more. F#%k those terrorists.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I admit that now I care more about safety and evacuation measures in tall buildings.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I wasn't old enough to have any feelings towards skyscrapers in 2001. So it didn't affect me.

What did affect me was the unbelievable amount of paranoia, sensationalism and propaganda that has been present in the US and the West ever since. They can get away with whatever wars they want under the facade of 'stickin' it to the terrorists.' It's wrong what Al Qaeda did, but that's no reason to then invade a country that Al Qaeda isn't even from, kill millions of civilians, and steal their oil.hno:

Also, the chance of another kamikaze plane attack is almost nonexistant these days.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

bozenBDJ said:


> _I WANT THE TWIN TOWERS TO BE *REBUILT*!_


I would prefer two of the current tower being built. It is much better than the original and two of them would look fantastic side by side.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Before 9-11: I saw skyscrapers as marvels of engineering and symbols of capitalism.
After 9-11: I saw skyscrapers as marvels of engineering and symbols of capitalism.

The only thing that changed was the I gave a tiny bit more thought to escape routes due to an emergency.


----------

